# email mit bild per php generieren.



## macropode (17. Dezember 2007)

Hallo.

Ich wollte eine kleine Html email generiren und verschicken.


```
<?php
session_start();


                                $subject = "Weihnachtsgrüsse";
                                $messages = '
                                <html>
                                <head>
                                <title> Weihnachtsgrüsse </title>
                                </head>
                                <body>
                                
                                <br><br><br><font color="#0000ff">
                               hier der text
                                        </font>
                                MFG: iche
                                </body></html>';
                                $headers .= "Content-type: text/html; charset=iso-8859-1\n";
                                $headers .= "From: info@meineemail.de";
    mail('post@deineemail.de',  $subject, $messages, $headers, "-finfo@meineemail.de");

?>
```
Das funktioniert auch ohne weiteres.
Jetzt wollte ich noch ein kleines Bild mit einfügen und verschicken. Und da fängt das Problem an.
Versuch als einfachen link einfügen schlug fehl.
Könnt ihr mir sagen wie ich in diese generierte email ein Bild einfügen kann.
Ich habe auch etwas gegoogelt und folgendes script gefunden


```
<?php 
require("class.phpmailer.php");
 
 $mail = new phpMailer();
 $mail->From = "info@meineemail.de";
 $mail->FromName = "lycos test";
 
 //smtp
 //$mail->Mailer = "smtp";
 //$mail->Host = "linux";
 
 $mail->IsHTML(true);
 $mail->AddAddress('post@deineemail.de');
 $mail->Subject = 'test html mehl';
 $mail->AddEmbeddedImage("schloss.jpg", "my-attach", "schloss.jpg");
 $mail->Body = 'Embedded Image: <img alt="PHPMailer" src="cid:my-attach"> Here is an image!';
 $mail->Send();
 
 return;
 
 ?>
```

nur hiermit funktioniert es auch nicht.

Bitte helft mir


----------



## Gumbo (19. Dezember 2007)

Für das genannte Skript wird zusätzlich eine Datei namens class.phpmailer.php benötigt, die vermutlich aus dem PHPMailer-Paket stammt.


----------

